# Stock Radio Tech Question



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Sups all,

ok my car cd player got stolen so I put my stock radio back in.
It worked for like 3 months then I went to swap out the ANNTENNA (just hated that stock antenna). So now my Radio Powers up(you know when your turn your lights on) but it SOMETHIMES it was turn the radio on so I can listen to it. While I am listening to it it will cut out.

So does anyone know which WIRE is causing this or how would I go about fixing this?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2002)

Could it be ground? I found that when I installed my cd player that the stock radio is grounded via the antenna, I'd get the same deal, lights turn on, and you can turn it on sometimes, but it would just die... anyway, I'd re-ground your deck and you should be fine.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

where is the ground @? cause my antenna like I said is just floating on my pass side floor?


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

*AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*

OK after to talking wiht some peps they say they are confused

1. My cd player got stolen
2. When back to stock radio
3. When to change antenna
4. Never got it changed
5. My stock radio stoped working. it will light up but the CLOCK wont come on nor will the radio play music.
6. Had a friend check all the wires all of em are getting juice
7. I went to a party and as we was going it would stop/play/stop/play so on and so forth then I moved my atenna now I can get it to play
8. To this day I still dont have the antenna installed it just lays where it wants to lay


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Number 6 should say CANT instead of CAN


----------



## nismoracr (Sep 26, 2002)

try bolting up the antenna to the body of the car the stock radio uses the antenna wire for a ground so if its not plugged in or the antenna is not bolted on to the car the radio might not be getting ground


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

well I tried to ground it out using the metal from my ash tray (worked for the test light) and it did not work


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

well thanks for yall who said the ANTENNA ground it cause I kinda got it working in a ghetto way got it grounded with the bars unde the SEAT


----------

